# Cjc-1295 > Hgh - IGF-1 - etc...WORTH READING



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

bit of copy and paste. some guy was talkin about this on a dif site

very interesting, worth reading

Ive been using Lr3IGF-1 since I was 18 years old. When I first used it I was using the australian company who created it, GroPep's stuff before they caught on that 99% of their sales were to bodybuilders.

Ive also used GenSci's Igtropin (overpriced bull****), generic chinese LR3IGF-1 (blue top), and LR3IGF-1 from a half dozen various suppliers.

Its alright. But not in anyway shape or form anything like what your saying.

First, LR3IGF-1 nor IGF-1 gives DICKALL for gains. Seriously. Anyone is DAMN LUCKY if they gain just 5lbs in a 4 week cycle of LR3IGF-1. I can gain 30lbs in 4 weeks with Dianabol at 1/5th the cost of LR3IGF-1.

Lr3IGF-1 gives OKAY pumps. NOTHING like what your saying, nothing. Try OXANDROLONE if you want to feel a REAL PUMP, will make Lr3IGF-1 pumps look like a day at the beach...... *reminiscing time - wavey flashback distortions* Years ago a new canadian UG lab released an Oxandrolone product that was supposed to be 25mg/capsule of Oxandrolone. However to stir up good feedback with their first batch, they doubled up the dosage, to 50mg per capsule yet said it was just 25mg. So everyone, including me, was taking 2 capsules thinking we was using 50mg, but in reality using 100mg (a whopping dose of Oxandrolone). Just standing there, not lifting any weights or anything, gave such an INTENSE pump in the lower back it was painful as ****ing hell, this is without any exercise, just simply standing there. If I lifted a cup of coffee my arms would get pumped, if I lifted a weight, theyd get so pumped I was literally afraid the muscle was going to rip off its ligaments from the pump alone.

Even off 50mg of Oxandrolone, I get pretty bad lower back pain from the lower back PUMP, this is without exercise. Alls I do is take 50mg of Oxandrolone, and walk up 15 steps, and by the top my lower back is pumped up so tightly it actually hurts.

Lr3IGF-1 has never come 1/10th as close. I get better pumps from many other AAS, LR3IGF-1 pumps are 6/10 on my pump scale. Oxandrolone is 10/10.

Lr3IGF-1 and HGH do dickall for mass gains, dick-****ing-all. What they do do and why people DO use them is because they allow body composition changes. Meaning you can gain 2lbs in a 4 week Lr3IGF-1 cycle, yet at the same time, you lost 3lbs of fat as well. Not many steroids can make you LOSE fat and gain muscle simultaneously. THATS why we use LR3IGF-1 and HGH, because they allow that. But neither the fat loss nor the muscle gain will be as dramatic as what you can achieve with either steroids or special lipolytic agents. Instead you get a balance between the two happening simultaneously, which is beneficial. This is why people ADD steroids and/or lipolytic agents ontop of the Lr3IGF-1 or HGH, to further expand its effects in either or both directions.

Now that-that totally exaggerated bull**** has been cleared out. Onto the topic at hand.

HGH fragment = complete scam, useless ****, utterly, useless, dont ever waste a penny, horrible failure to deliver ANYTHING

PEG-MGF = totally nutsuckingly ****ty, another utter failure to deliver anything, local, systemic, either way, it blows chunks, simply not worth the money, too little result for too much cash, save ur cash, pegylation sucks compared to bioconjugation, and MGF sucks period

CJC-1295 = GOD!! ****ing GOD! Ive been using this almost non-stop since the day I first tried it. This **** is GOD. The single most beautifully developed peptide ever to come across the BBing scene. In-****ing-credible. This is seriously a FLAWLESSLY designed pharmacologic agent. The things ConjuChem did for developing this peptide is phenomenal. Ive never been more proud to be Canadian (ConjuChem is Montreal based company!). Even more incredible, this product provides the perfect foundation for enhancing it to a level greater than anything thats ever existed for the bodybuilding scene before. Something I discovered that ive been experimenting with for the past little while that no one else seems to have realized, and I need to break the silence on it and open up the can of worms.

Im telling you, CJC-1295 is PEPTIDE PERFECTION. There will never, ever, be any greater peptide than this peptide to ever hit the BBing scene, ever, thats a guarantee. It cannot get any better than this, it really cannot its the pinnacle. Lr3IGF-1 is OBSOLETE, HGH is OBSOLETE, SERMORELIN? HEXARELIN? GHRELIN? GHRP-2? GHRP-6? ALL OBSOLETE, LAUGHABLE by comparison. Its PERFECT dude.

First these dudes (ConjuChem) realized that natural pulsatile release patterns are more effective and less likely to promote acromegalic deformations verse exogenously supplier recombinant HGH. So they chose GHRH to base their masterpiece off of, and thats exactly what it is a fawkin masterpiece.

Next, these sons of bitches analyzed all the proteases in the body that cleave various amino acids from the GHRH peptide and therefore degrade and deactivate it after approximately 7 minutes. They then chose to remove all the exact specific amino acids that undergo proteolytic cleavage in the GHRH peptide string and replace them with amino acids that cannot be cleaved by the bodies proteases. GENIUS. It makes it virtually immortal. They then modify it to undergo bioconjugation and bind to albumin, one of the most abundant compounds in the body, to further enhance its duration and prevent its clearance from the body. Creating a monstrously mutant masterpiece.

GHRH lasts around 7 minutes because of proteolytic cleavage. CJC-1295, a GHRH-derivative, lasts between 8-10 days from a SINGLE injection. Because its a GHS (Growth Hormone Secretagogue), it maintains the natural pulsatile release patterns rather than injecting exogenous recombinant growth hormone. By maintaing the patterns it allows the bodies other systems to work in harmony with it, such as GHBP's (Growth Hormone Binding Proteins), GHBP's control/prevent side effects such as acromegaly by dictating the actions of GH, like IGFBP's dictate the actions of IGF-1. When you inject exogenous HGH, the body isnt "prepared" for its existence, therefore it does not provide sufficien GHBP's to control its actions, etc, and therefore you get random abnormal growth of organs and such because theres insufficient GHBP's to deliver the HGH to where its NEEDED, and instead it just binds to whatever receptors it comes across at random. This leads to acromegalic side effects more readily.

CJC-1295 has many more things going for it as well aside from flawless pharmacokinetics. Its LEGAL. When you buy it you KNOW what your getting, not like HGH which is sometimes HCG counterfeits. Your not going to get scammed trying to buy it like what happens countless times buying HGH. Its much cheaper to use than HGH. From the resellers you pay about $100/2mg, from the China supplier (who supplies the resellers too), its just $40/2mg when buying 10mg. Even cheaper if you buy more than 10mg.

So how does CJC-1295 and GHRH work?

They are GHS, Growth Hormone Secretagogues. They work by binding to the GHSR (Growth Hormone Secretagogue Receptor), where they signal the pituitary to release HGH. Once a 'surge' of HGH is released, the negative feedback mechanism kicks in and causes a rise in Somatostatin. Somatostatin is an inhibitor of HGH release. Once somatostatin levels decline, more HGH can be released, but wont be released immediately in the natural endocrine system. However because CJC-1295 lasts 8-10 days straight and thus signals the GHSR 24 hours a day for 8-10 days straight, the moment somatostatin levels decline after a surge, the CJC-1295 will immediately signal another surge. This occurs throughout the entire day and while you sleep.

HGH lasts only like 15-20 or so minutes in the body before its deactivated by proteases and whatnot. Because of CJC-1295's constant GHSR agonist activity, you therefore get MANY surges of HGH per day. Rather than just a couple under normal endocrine activity with GHRH. And rather than just 1 additional surge you get when injecting exogenous recombinant HGH.

This is why HGH takes sooo long to show results. Because everyday you inject it, your only getting 15-20 minutes of supraphysiological HGH exposure. Therefore if HGH lasted lets say 10 minutes, after 7 days of injecting, thats only 70 minutes of total exposure to supraphysiological HGH youve had. The body cant do much growing in just 70 minutes. Hence why it takes months of HGH use to accumulate significant enough time under supraphysiological levels to elicit a noticeable effect. CJC-1295 on the otherhand gives MANY surges per day, therefore its like injecting HGH 10 or 20 times or even more in a single day. The results come FAR faster and are greater.

CJC-1295 gives me the most INSANELY vivid and long lasting dreams. It also gives me numb extremeties and all the other effects of supraphysiological HGH levels. GREAT STUFF.

I will expand into my "UBER-PITUITARY" optimizing method tommorow when I explain why CJC-1295 is the PERFECT foundation for doing something simply INCREDIBLE.

In short: CJC-1295 is the greatest peptide ever made available. It makes ALL other peptides useless. L3IGF-1 is useless. HGH is useless. Its all useless now. CJC-1295 has taken over. Its the only thing worth buying.

HGH doesnt have many side effects not sure where you get that from.

In the short term, GH side effects are all that from supraphysiological levels of growth hormone. Meaning, if your NOT experiencing these side effects, it means your NOT using a large enough dosage of HGH (or CJC-1295 or anyother somatotropic-modulator) to bring your GH levels beyond their natural levels thus causing the side effects of supraphysiological levels. So you WANT to exeperience these short-term below side effects;

- Vivid dreams (long, vivid dreams you'll rememebver well)

- Numbing in the extremeties (fingers/hands should go numbish)

- Aching joints (its not a painful ache really, its a very very very dull ache feeling in the joints - like growing pains)

- Mild hypoglycemia if on a low-carb diet (eating carbs is a must when using HGH/IGF-1 otherwise you'll notice mild hypoglycemia as in you'll feel faint, weak, fatigued, lightheaded, dizzy, you wont go comatose but it does take you down a notch)

You WANT to experience the above, that lets you know your using a high enough dosage. If you dont experience those, you must increase your dosage, as it means your only using a large enough dosage to replace your natural levels, which defeats the entire purpose of using GH/GH-mimetics. None of these side effects have any long-term reprecussions.

Long-term side effects are those below. However these take YEARS to develop, you must use HGH and friends for months or years straight, or very frequently, before you will have a chance of developing these to a notiecable level, the average GH user wont ever worry about these to any significant degree unless theyre spending $20,000+ dollars on HGH;

- Excess organ enlargening

- Excess circumferential skeletal growth (acromegalic facial distortions such as enlarged forehead and thickened brow-bone creating neanderthal look)

- Increased hand and foot size

Whereas anabolic steroids can have side effects that appear MUCH MUCH faster (weeks or even days for some), and can be pretty nasty and some long-term;

- Acne or BACNE (rocky mountain back which virtually never goes away)

- Extreme body hair growth (I can vouch for this disgusting side effect, I HATE IT, 24/7 battle against the body hair)

- Liver damage

- Cholesterol problems

- Accelerated male pattern baldness

- Increased blood pressure

- Infertility/testicular problems

- Breast development (gyno)

I think GH/IGF-1 have much less side effects than AAS. The short-term sides of GH are indicators of effectiveness and dont ever stay after you discontinue use. The long-term sides take a long long time to develop, ive been using for years and never encountered any noticeable changes in facial bone or anything. Alls ive noticed is mild increase in hand and feet size and tiny increase in wrist circumference. I feel way more comfortable, side effect wise, using HGH than steroids thats for sure. Im sure MOST do.

I mean with AAS you NEED to use lots of ancillary components to prevent the side effects, such as aromatase inhibitors, alpha-reductase inhibitors, blood pressure meds (for some users), liver protectorants, special acne meds, post-cycle therapy protocols, etc.

But you dont need nor does anyone use anything to combat GH/IGF-1 side effects because theyre virtually non-existent in the long-term. And the short-term effects have no relavancy to anything other than to identify the legitimacy of the stuff your using and the effectiveness of your dosage.

Now onto enhancing CJC-1295 to blow it into the next universe of effects.

CJC-1295 is the perfect foundation for doing this. Because it lasts 24 hours a day for 8-10 days straight. Whereas GHRH, which does the same signalling of the GHSR, only lasts 7 minutes.

First its important to understand how GH surges work. Pay especial attention to Somatostatin.

When a secretagogue of GH, such as GHRH, Ghrelin, Hexarelin, or CJC-1295, signals the GHSR it causes the pituitary to release HGH, IF, Somatostatin levels are low enough to allow it. Once a surge of GH is released, Somatostatin levels will rise up again, thus even if something is binding to the GHSR, it CANNOT signal the release of GH because Somatostatin levels are too high.

Somatostatin is what controls the negative feedback mechanisms of GH release in the pituitary. After a surge of GH is released from a secretagogue wether natural or man-made, Somatostatin levels will rise, preventing further GH release until the GH levels decrease, at which point the ultra-short feedback mechanisms of the hypothalamus-pituitary-axis (HPA) kick in and cause Somatostatin levels to decrease.

The moment somatostatin levels decrease sufficiently, more GH can be released. However under natural conditions, there wont be sufficient GHRH remaining at the GHSR to cause more GH release once Somatostatin levels decrease. Because GHRH is also released in surges, and only lasts 7 minutes upon its circulating release.

However because CJC-1295 lasts 24 hours a day for 8-10 days, its ALWAYS at the GHSR, so the moment somatostatin levels decrease enough, another surge of GH will happen because CJC-1295 is there binding to the GHSR's. Therefore under naturakl endocrine system, you'd get lets say 5 surges of GH a day. Whereas with CJC-1295, youd get lets say 15 surges of GH a day.

So whats the obvious limiters of GH release?? Well first, is the duration of GHRH or whatever GHS is signaling the release. This has been overcome with CJC-1295.

Whats the second limiter? Somatostatin. Somatostatin is an inhibitor of GH release. Not so easy to fix??? WRONG! This is where I come in.

Amazingly, no one that ive seen has realized this. That is, if you could inhibit Somatostatin levels while using CJC-1295, you would allow the CJC-1295 to signal an ENDLESS surge of GH (so long as the body was producing sufficient peptide, which means you need a high protein diet since peptides are made from amino acids in protein). Yes, thats not a typo, an ENDLESS surge of GH. The equivalent of strapping an IV bag of HGH to your back and walking around all-day with a drip of GH into you. The difference between the "surge" system and that would be night and day. Im not saying its the healthiest or safest thing to do, but it is so far beyond the natural endocrine function it will lead to results never before experienced or even imagined with HGH of any kind or any way previously available. I can vouch for this as ive been experimenting with this recently.

There is a class of compounds called Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, that inihibit acetylcholineesterase, which is responsible for deactivating acetylcholine in the brain. Guess what? Acetylcholine is a very effective inhibitor of Somatostatin. Therefore Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors are indirect somatostatin inihibitors, working by increasing acetylcholine levels which then inhibit somatostatin levels.

Does this really work? YES, its been clinically proven in numerous studies with stunning results. In the studies they used GHRH + Acetylcholineesterase inhibitor Pyrostigmine at a dosage of 120mg. Remember GHRH only lasts 7 minutes, so they only get a single surge of GH from using it. What the study found is that orally administering Pyrostigmine, an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor, and then injecting GHRH vs. the placebo/control group resulted in a dramatically larger amount of GH released in response to the same dosage of GHRH. This is because somatostatin levels were dramatically lowered, and allowed an even larger amount of GH to be released in response to GHRH.

Had the study used CJC-1295 they wouldve had a far greater result. Not only would more GH be released per surge, but they wouldve had an endless or damn near endless surge of GH release, rather than the normal "Pulsatile" release system which is controlled by:

A) The short duration of GHRH and other endogenous secretagogues (overcome with CJC-1295)

B) The GH-inhibitory action of Somatostatin (overcome with acetylcholineesterase inhibitors)

Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors are taken orally, they are legal and readily available for purchase as they are extracted from natural plant sources. They are CHEAP, costing just a dollar or less per day to use in conjunction with CJC-1295. By taking them you can use a lower CJC-1295 dosage and still get much greater results. It totally changes the pituitary system into what I must call the uber-pituitary.

Normally the pituitary functions like this;

1) Endogenous GH secretagogue such as GHRH or Ghrelin, signals pituitary to release HGH, the amount of GH released is controlled by somatostatin and GHRH quantity.

2) Pituitary releases HGH creating a 'surge', immediately after, somatostatin levels rise thus making the pituitary unresponsive to GHRH or other secretagogues, GHRH remaining becomes deactivated due to proteocyltic cleavage.

3) After the HGH released has become deacticated by the body, Somatostatin levels begin to decrease again, and once more endogenous secretagogues arrive, another surge will occur and repeat process.

The pituitary function using CJC-1295 + a somatostatin inhibitor (in this case acetylcholineesterase inhibitors), functions like this:

1) Exogenously supplied GH secretagogue CJC-1295 signals pituitary to release HGH, the amount of GH released is GREATER than without acetylcholineesterase inhibitor due to suppression of somatostatin.

2) Pituitary releases HGH creating a surge, however, somatostatin levels fail to rise after the release, therefore the pituitary remains responsive to secretagogues to signal more release of HGH, and the CJC-1295 fails to degrade due to its design thus lasting 24 hours a day for 8-10 days from an injection.

3) After the HGH is released, ANOTHER surge is immediatley signalled by the still active CJC-1295, and then another surge, and another, and another, and another, and another, and in the time span that 1 natural surge wouldve happened and another would be ready to go, probably 20x as many surges have already occured.

So for just 50 extra cents a day and the consumption of an oral pill of a legal, readily available compound, you can ABSURDLY modify the pituitary response to CJC-1295 by suppressing Somatostatin. YOUVE BEEN WARNED, this is INSANELY potent, beyond the design of humanity. BE CAREFUL!

Theres 3 common acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, they are;

Pyrostigmine (120mg/ed)

Galantamine (8-16mg/ed)

Huperzine A (50-150mcg/ed)

NOTICE, Huperzine A dosage is in the MICROgrams NOT MILLIgrams. If you took 50mg of Huperzine A you would DIE. I use Huperzine A myself for this. But you can use any of the above, perhaps pyrostigmines better because thats what was proven effective in the clinical studies at that specific dosage. But all three of the above are acetylcholineesterase inhibiors and will thuis have the same inhibitory impact on somatostatin.

This is how, for just an extra 50 cents to a dollar a day, you can turn CJC-1295 into the physiological equivalent of strapping an IV bag of HGH to your back and having a 24 hour drip. As you can imagine this is ABSURDLY POWERFUL and needs great respect and caution when you first begin experimenting. Start with a low CJC-1295 dosage and a low acetylcholineesterase inhibitor dosage, and work from there based on your experiences.

EVERYONE should do this. It gives you FAAAAAAAAAAR more bang for your buck from the CJC-1295, and costs just cents per day to do ontop of CJC-1295 use. Its supported fully by clinical studies, just search for the pyrostigmine/GHRH study.


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

what do you guys think?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i've bookmarked this for later,looks a good read.

I've been using cjc1295 and ghrp6 for almost 6 wks now and have to say i'm impressed,i am leaner at a heavier bodyweight than ever before,especially noticable around my midsection,i am always pretty lean and can always see my abs but not to the extent i can now in the offseason,my skin is thinner as a whole all over my body and i just generally 'feel' good.

Keep in mind i am also sceptical when it comes to things like this which is why i have waited 6 wks before i feel i can say for sure i am happy with the results i am seeing from it 

For myself i'll be using it for the forseeable future anyway and more than certainly thru my next contest prep.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds fabulous:whistling: Any one used it. How much? Cost effective? Readily available? Pie in the sky? Snake oil? Dosage?....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just read it,very interesting,off to search the net for the three ingredients listed last in the article lol


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> i've bookmarked this for later,looks a good read.
> 
> I've been using cjc1295 and ghrp6 for almost 6 wks now and have to say i'm impressed,i am leaner at a heavier bodyweight than ever before,especially noticable around my midsection,i am always pretty lean and can always see my abs but not to the extent i can now in the offseason,my skin is thinner as a whole all over my body and i just generally 'feel' good.
> 
> ...


thats good to know....cant wait to try it my self.

Weeman, are u using any Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors?? and what are your doses?

cheers


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

realy good info....cnt wait to try this out


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've been saying that about HGH for ages, but 1295 sounds extremely promising, i'm off to do some research:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not heard that much about this TBH.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

iskandar said:


> thats good to know....cant wait to try it my self.
> 
> Weeman, are u using any Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors?? and what are your doses?
> 
> cheers


no mate,only just heard of it when i read that article so going to look into it/source it etc


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

These hormone/ fragments or whatever, can they be used alone or are they meant to be stacked with anabolics?

Are they equivalent as mass builders as Test?


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> These hormone/ fragments or whatever, can they be used alone or are they meant to be stacked with anabolics?
> 
> Are they equivalent as mass builders as Test?


no mate....any peptides will never compare to Test as a mass builder. alot of ppl think hgh is the best thing out there but its not as good as everyones thinks...if ur looking to gain mass spend ur money on steroids not hgh or any other peptides


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

The problem I see is that non of us are actually using long acting CJC1295, even if we have been sold it as such.

We are actually using the modified short acting version ie GRF.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

How much more GH release we could get out of this short acting variety I just dont know. Interesting though.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Not sure on that one TBH

I have gotten good results from MGF, not mindblowing but what do people expect?

Also IGF I like, I odnt use it for getting pumped, more body comp and recovery improvement.

CJC like aftershock said is really only a modified GRF although I got good results with using CJC its cost and the fact you have to combine with GHRP for a better result mean that compared to GH or IGF its a costly item.


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> The problem I see is that non of us are actually using long acting CJC1295, even if we have been sold it as such.
> 
> We are actually using the modified short acting version ie GRF.
> 
> ...


ey bro, so pretty much we have to be taking the CJC1295 just like the GHRP...at least 3 times a day. and if we had the long acting, the injection is only once or twice a week...???!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

aussieboy said:


> ey bro, so pretty much we have to be taking the CJC1295 just like the GHRP...at least 3 times a day. and if we had the long acting, the injection is only once or twice a week...???!!


Yes mate one shot = one GH pulse.

Now normally you have to shoot them at least 3 hours apart, Im assuming because of raised Somatostatin levels.

So if you were to use something to block Somatostatin, as described in this article, you "may" be able to get a pulse more frequently.

Nothing definitive though I'm afraid.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> just read it,very interesting,off to search the net for the three ingredients listed last in the article lol


id you manage to find a good source mate? I have been looking and only found two out of the three ingredients for sale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Rubbish article, it reads as if a child wrote it. How can you seriously write an article about drugs and expect to be taken serious if you can't even write a concrete sentence.

That said i agree cjc and ghrp are superb drugs.

I also found igf useless besides for making little cyst like lumps in my shoulder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no the results are comparable the difference is the half life, CJC has a half life of several days so only needed to be injected twice a week Modified GRF is a little shorter so 2-3 times a week is fine but alot of what guys are using GRF which needs to be injected 2-3 times a day this is not a problem as most of the real time results on the net are from GRF.....i have used GRF with good results i am soon going to be using MOD GRF so will be able to compare.....there is definitely no CJC around far to fragile to ship and very costly.....

to the OP please give reference to the original author buddy....although the guy who wrote this is a d1ck......and obviously has not used IGF/pMGF or GH properly if he is calling them obsolete.....

He says CJC is the perfect peptide but does not recognise the return levels are more than doubled if used alongside a GHRP (which he says are crap) he is also out of his mind if he thinks you will gain mass from CJC if in fact he has actually tried CJC and not MOD GRF......

like Tom i have used pMGF and IGF many time with good effect and his comparison to D/bol is bang on but then this comparison can be made against any peptide.....you will always gain more bulk from an oral or injectable steroid than any peptide but then pure weight/bulk is not the purpose behind using any peptide the purpose is to build solid lean tissue not just bulk.....one of the main issues with these peptides is that guys use them blindly without experimenting thinking they will achieve an Olympian physique in a cpl of months then are disappointed with the results.....


----------



## scammerPolice (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you *iskandar* for the original slightly informative "cut + pasted" post.

Having said that (special thanks to Larry David, as I now use this phrase quite often lol) let me explain some things better as I feel there are several incorrect facts and/or misinformation in the original post.

First, *All protein peptides are NOT crap*. Several of them including but not limited to: GHRP-2, GHRP-6, MTII, GnRH, Hexarelin, MGF, Peg MGF, Ghrelin, HGHFrag, IGF-1, IGF-1, and CJC-1295 have all shown to work in various scientific studies over the years. They don't all work the same, and they don't all have the same affects on the body, but they do all work to some degree. Not to mention they are LEGAL for research and scientific use by the layperson which AAS are not.

Second, CJC-1295 does work pretty good but it's not a miracle drug either. So don't buy it expecting amazing results after 1 month of use. Like any peptide, it takes time. But remember, slow & steady wins the race! (remember the tortoise vs. the hair story when you were a kid?)

Sure, you can feel the effects within minutes of taking it (hot/flush feeling in the face, possible rapid heart beat, etc) but that doesn't mean it's necessarily better than the others, or the Holy Grail of musclebuilding & fat loss, sheesh.

(I've been taking it for a few mos. myself now and my dreams are no more vivid than before I started taking it). Maybe the original poster has a GH deficiency or other hormone or endocrine system imbalance? Did he ever get a complete blood test done so he could establish a baseline, before taking any exogenous drugs or GH boosters?

Third, I find it to be in poor taste when a contributor rambles on about a big study, the alleged findings of the study, yet gives no reference to the study itself, the scientists who did it, or the date which it was done. How can you argue something without posting the proof of what you say or where you got your (ahem) facts? It's very bad reporting to say the least.

The original poster writes: "There is a class of compounds called Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors, that inihibit acetylcholineesterase, which is responsible for deactivating acetylcholine in the brain. Guess what? Acetylcholine is a very effective inhibitor of Somatostatin. Therefore Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors are indirect somatostatin inihibitors, working by increasing acetylcholine levels which then inhibit somatostatin levels." THIS IS INCORRECT

If Acetylcholine is an effective inhibitor of Somatostatin, then why would you want to deactivate it? His paragraph (above) makes NO sense! He doesn't even proofread his own post lol.

What he should have said, should be " An acetylcholinesterase inhibitor (often abbreviated AChEI) or anti-cholinesterase is a chemical that inhibits the cholinesterase enzyme from breaking down acetylcholine, increasing both the level and duration of action of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine."

Now it makes sense (=^)

I'll post more information in regards to the long-winded no-name author after a bit. This is just something to get you guys started on the CORRECT information for once.

*PS.* One shot of CJC-1295 does not last 8-10 days, it lasts over 1 month! yes, I said *ONE MONTH!!*


----------



## scammerPolice (Jul 11, 2011)

I got a little overzealous there, let me correct myself-

The half-life of CJC-1295 is from 6-8 days. *This means you only need to give your research subjects a shot once every 2 weeks, or twice a month*  Not to mention, your subjects HGH levels will remain elevated for a month or more, after the last shot.

Here's the scientific proof to back up what I just said.

*Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults.** J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006 Mar;91(3):799-805. Epub 2005 Dec 13.*

CJC-1295 is a synthetic modification of growth hormone releasing factor (GRF) with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 27 respectively. These substitutions create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bioactivity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation. By applying the Drug Affinity Complex (DAC) technology to GRF, the peptide selectively and covalently binds to circulating albumin after subcutaneous (SC) administration, thus prolonging its half-life. These substitutions are key in increasing the overall half life of CJC-1295 but there lies an even greater reason as to why the half life has been extended from ~7 minutes to greater than 7 days. Bioconjugation takes a reactive group and attaches it to a peptide, which in turn reacts with a nucleophilic (usually a partially negative molecule) entity found in the blood to form a more stable bond. Albumin, one of the most abundant substances in the human body is chosen as the nucelophile by this particular peptide thanks to a Cys34 thiol group that attracts it. By combining the tetrasubstituted GHRH analogue with maleimodoproprionic acid using a Lys linker, you create a GHRH peptide with a high binding affinity for albumin.

So how effective is bioconjugation? How long will CJC-1295 stay in ones system? How will CJC-1295 impact IGF-1 levels? This is the exact question researchers asked and a study was conducted to determine the efficacy of CJC-1295. The objective of this study was to examine the pharmacokinetic profile, pharmacodynamic effects, and safety of CJC-1295, a long-acting GHRH analog. The study design was two randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind, ascending dose trials with durations of 28 and 49 days. Healthy subjects, ages 21-61 years old were studied.

After a single injection of CJC-1295, there were dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2- to 10-fold for 6 days or more and in mean plasma IGF-I concentrations by 1.5- to 3-fold for 9-11 days. The estimated half-life of CJC-1295 was 5.8-8.1 days. After multiple CJC-1295 doses, mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days. No serious adverse reactions were reported.

*Sam L. Teichman, Ann Neale, Betty Lawrence, Catherine Gagnon, Jean-Paul Castaigne and Lawrence A. Frohman (2006). *

*What was the dosing used in the study?* 30-60 micrograms per kilogram of bodyweight.

*CONCLUSIONS:* Subcutaneous administration of CJC-1295 resulted in sustained, dose-dependent increases in GH and IGF-I levels in healthy adults and was safe and relatively well tolerated, particularly at doses of 30 or 60 microg/kg. There was evidence of a cumulative effect after multiple doses. These data support the potential utility of CJC-1295 as a therapeutic agent.

This bears repetition, Growth Hormone remained elevated for up to six days! IGF-1 concentrations were up 1.5 to 3 fold for 9-11 days! And the estimated half-life of CJC-1295 is 5.8-8.1 days! IGF-1 levels were elevated up to 28 days! At a dosage of 30-60 micrograms per kilogram of bodyweight, with no significant side effects. Excuse the emphasis but this is a truly remarkable research product, its ability for efficacy is self-evident.

In short, what is CJC-1295? CJC-1295 is a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone. CJC-1295 exhibits the same effects of Human Growth Hormone, it has the ability to promote muscle mass, increase bone density, improve protein synthesis, increase IGF-1 levels potently, strengthen immune systems, stimulate the production of bone marrow cells that produce red blood cells, and of course reduce excess body fat, especially abdominal fat. (The reduction of abdominal fat is the single most profound effect of HGH replacement.)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

NOTE: *weight conversion info:* 200lb = 90.7kg, which means the low dose of 30mcg/kg was equal to 2.73mg for a 200lb person, or the high dose of 60mcg/kg was equal to 5.46mg for a 200lb person.


----------



## scammerPolice (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's the study I believe the original poster may have been talking about.

The Pyrostigmine or Pyridostigmine worked excellent to raise natural HGH levels in the morning, but not the evening. Natural HGH levels in the evening are already at their highest, so that may be why it didn't work at that time. (Read the Abstract below for more info)

Taken from the *EUROPEAN JOURNAL OF ENDOCRINOLOGY*

*Failure of pyridostigmine to increase both basal and GHRH-induced GH secretion in the night. **Acta Endocrinol 1990*

*Abstract*.

The aim of this study was to verify that the stimulatory effect of cholinergic agonists on both basal and stimulated GH release observed in the morning persists in the night. The effects of pyridostigmine (120 mg orally), a cholinesterase inhibitor, on both basal and GHRH (1 μg/kg iv) - induced GH secretion were studied in 8 healthy volunteers, aged 22-30 years.

In the morning, administration of pyridostigmine induced a significant increase in basal GH levels compared with saline (area under the response curve, mean ± SEM: 277.0 ± 54.0 vs 49.7 ± 8.2 μg·l−1·h−1, p < 0.02) as well as a strong potentiation of the GHRH-induced GH release (2117.6 ± 353.0 vs 427.9 ± 87.0 μg·l−1·h−1, p < 0.02).

In the night, GH secretion after pyridostigmine did not differ from saline (194.5 ± 21.9 vs 89.4 ± 28.7 μg·l−1·h−1). Moreover pyridostigmine failed to potentiate the GHRH-induced GH increase (1071.9 ± 170.4 vs 740.2 ± 150.9 μg·l−1·h−1).

The pyridostigmine + GHRH-induced GH rise during the night was lower (p < 0.05) than in the morning. All together, these data seem to indicate that cholinergic neurons controlling GH secretion are already maximally stimulated at night. As cholinergic activity negatively modulates SRIH secretion, our findings suggest that a reduced somatostatinergic tone in the hypothalamus is present during the night.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

I was thinking to buy this huperzine-a... Anybody have try it?


----------



## Beginner in SF (Jul 21, 2012)

can you help me by letting me know how you mix CJC-1295 and how often you do it and how much you do each time. I've been doing IGF-1 LR3 for a while and I've had some results but your post really got me going. Someone already suggested CJC-1295 so I'm ready to try. thanks for any and all help you can send this way.


----------



## underbob (Sep 19, 2017)

you think acetylcholinesterase inhibitors combined with aod 9604 would work? I am more interested in losing fat then building up bulk

thanks for all your help

Bob


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

cjc 1295 made me groggey 24/7 the cjc195 non dac version was much nicer to use and stacked with grp6 was very effective indeed


----------

